# Gingerbread Full SBF 4.5.608



## Dark Cricket

This is the last full SBF official for the Droid 2 Global. This will put you back to the last stock OTA without having to do any other updates later. Flash with RSD Lite.

As with any such file posted on a forum site, use at your own risk, but I know that is the official VZW SBF file

Step 1: Boot into the bootloader, you do this by powering on and holding power on + volume up + volume down. You should see a black screen with text that says battery: OK

Step 2: Plug is your usb cord into the computer you loaded the rsdlite file on

Step 3: Click on your rsdlite program. You need to run as an administrator, to do that hold shift key and right click on the rsdlite program (do that as you are about to open the program).

Step 4: Next to the file name text box in the rsdlite program are three little dots. Click on those dots and find the file Click on that file and then click start. Make sure you have a strong battery before flashing this is the one time you need to ensure your battery is ok to get through the process, because the program erases everything and re-flashes your phone.

Step 5: Wait for it to get to 100% and reboot your phone to the motorola "M" symbol first then unplug your device. While at the M take off the battery cover out and remove your battery. Wait for about 3 seconds and then reinstall your battery. Power on and hold the physical X key until you get to the triangle and !.

Step 6: on your physical keyboard push the search button to get into the recovery mode. From there you are going to wipe data/factory reset. AFter that is complete click reboot.

Thanks to our friend toto221 for this file.

Download: http://www.droidknow...ull-SBF-4-5-608

Md5: 2152ee89e314f5b282753ee56fa36c07

Mirror: http://www.multiupload.com/QWNGWOSNPJ

*PLEASE DO NOT REPOST THIS ANYWHERE ELSE, IF YOU DO LINK IT BACK TO THIS THREAD PLEASE! *


----------



## nailbomb3

Sorry if I stepped on your toes!

Do you have a MD5 for this?

Peace.


----------



## Dark Cricket

No problem, just went ahead the surprise lol

Md5 added


----------



## nailbomb3

Have you tried it yet?


----------



## ExodusC

This looks very convenient compared to the previous annoying method of SBFing to Froyo and OTA updating multiple times.

This should make it much easier to jump between ROMs if an SBF is needed.

Anyone try it yet?

Sent from my Motorola Droid via Tapatalk.


----------



## nailbomb3

ExodusC said:


> This looks very convenient compared to the previous annoying method of SBFing to Froyo and OTA updating multiple times.
> 
> This should make it much easier to jump between ROMs if an SBF is needed.
> 
> Anyone try it yet?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Droid via Tapatalk.


Yes.. I was bored. Works!

Props to Cricket!

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

I don't suppose you could post a download link that doesn't require me to register for yet another site... pretty please.


----------



## denewki

it works! thanks a lot! now we no need long step to flash sbf's and zip's


----------



## ngocha2006

* SBF 4.5.608*

Link 1: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4ZE995AD
Link 2: http://115.com/file/aqu73r47#


----------



## jhaury

I use ubantu to sbf can I use this file with that with my original flash file?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## MrB206

ngocha2006 said:


> * SBF 4.5.608*


They still let you post here? Did you rip off and tweak this SBF like you did with the ROMs you posted?


----------



## ExodusC

Going ahead and using this to wipe my phone that I am sending back under insurance (cracked digitizer). Seems to be going fine so far.


----------



## le0_br4zuc4

ngocha2006 said:


> * SBF 4.5.608*
> 
> Link 1: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4ZE995AD
> Link 2: http://115.com/file/aqu73r47#


You shouldn't post links without Dark Cricket authorization, kind of disrespectful to the person who posted this to everyone


----------



## xnap30

Nice one, I usually just sbf to .330 and use the update zip to get to .608. This will be so much easier


----------



## nailbomb3

jhaury said:


> I use ubantu to sbf can I use this file with that with my original flash file?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


If you mean sbf_flash yes it works.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## jhaury

nailbomb3 said:


> If you mean sbf_flash yes it works.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


yes! thanks!


----------



## nailbomb3

You are most welcome.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## iamjackspost

Not to hijack this thread, but Droid-Life also just posted it.

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/01/10/droid-2-global-4-5-608-full-sbf-released/


----------



## boomyshoe

For some reason after I SBF'ed and held x when powering on to get to the exclamation mark triangle, pushing the search key does nothing..Anyone know what my problem could be?


----------



## ShadyGame

boomyshoe said:


> For some reason after I SBF'ed and held x when powering on to get to the exclamation mark triangle, pushing the search key does nothing..Anyone know what my problem could be?


press the volume keys, up and down...

Thanks for this, iam going back to stock.


----------



## boomyshoe

ShadyGame said:


> press the volume keys, up and down...
> 
> Thanks for this, iam going back to stock.


Pushing search does not bring up any sort of menu. The triangle with the ! in it just remains


----------



## themib

boomyshoe said:


> Pushing search does not bring up any sort of menu. The triangle with the ! in it just remains


X and power then both volume buttons when you see android guy and ! Mark
Changed with gingerbeard
Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## MrB206

Yea, the magnifying glass is for clockwork mod... For phone recovery, press volume up and down @ the same time when you see the exclamation point icon.


----------



## Metalshadow626

Didn't seem to work for me. Couldn't activate it? Maybe I did something wrong. I pressed 1 to activate it and nothing registered.


----------



## themib

should not have to activate, your carrier should already know your phone, when it connects to the network

maybe it wasn't connecting to network, Verizon or other?

edit: if you got to activation you were connected, but should not have to activate

could try rebooting


----------



## MrB206

It's been a while since I've sbf'd, but I do believe you have to activate, because you're completely wiping the phone. It's possible to have a bad sbf... Try it again and see if it works.


----------



## nailbomb3

I didn't have to activate

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## xnap30

You dont have to re-activate, you just need to follow the promt that call the verizon number so they can reconfigure...


----------



## cmsullivan

Is anybody else having trouble rerooting their phone after flashing this?


----------



## nailbomb3

cmsullivan said:


> Is anybody else having trouble rerooting their phone after flashing this?


No

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrB206

I'll try it later, but pete's root tools should root with not problem.


----------



## nailbomb3

MrB206 said:


> I'll try it later, but pete's root tools should root with not problem.


Worked like a charm for me.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Cricket

Mirror in the main post, enjoy it.


----------



## nailbomb3

Cricket... think your source can help out our d2 and dx brothers? Would maybe help with the speede of ics development...

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## ElectroGeek

So just to be clear,

This has been tested and verified as stock vzw gb?

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120105 ***CM7 RevNumbers Kang***


----------



## themib

tested and worked
skipped this part




> While at the M take off the battery cover out and remove your battery. Wait for about 3 seconds and then reinstall your battery. Power on and hold the physical X key until you get to the triangle and !.
> Step 6: on your physical keyboard push the search button to get into the recovery mode. From there you are going to wipe data/factory reset. AFter that is complete click reboot.


if you do steps 5 and 6 don't use search button use both volume buttons that changed with GB

used Rsd lite 5.6
worked fine had to *228 to get service
petes root tools worked
used my windows 7, 64 computer


----------



## le0_br4zuc4

Mirror updated http://www.droidknows.com/showthread.php/364-Gingerbread-Full-SBF-4-5-608


----------



## MrB206

ElectroGeek said:


> So just to be clear,
> 
> This has been tested and verified as stock vzw gb?


Yes. I'd recommend wiping data before sbf, though, as the times I didn't, I bootlooped. Works like a charm if you wipe data beforehand.


----------



## iamjackspost

MrB206 said:


> Yes. I'd recommend wiping data before sbf, though, as the times I didn't, I bootlooped. Works like a charm if you wipe data beforehand.


Wiping data _before _you sbf shouldn't matter, since many times you can't (bootlooping, bricked, etc..). But if you can wipe, it certainly doesn't hurt anything.


----------



## MrB206

Of course, but if you bootloop, there's no data to wipe, so an sbf will work fine. My experience is the data from a used rom can narse up an sbf, which required a data wipe after the sbf to get it to load.


----------



## Axinex

I'm stuck in a bootloop.


----------



## themib

Axinex said:


> I'm stuck in a bootloop.


did you try wiping data again

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## MrB206

themib said:


> did you try wiping data again
> i


This. I've had bootloops before when I didn't wipe data before an sbf. Wipe data, reboot and you should be good.


----------



## nailbomb3

themib said:


> did you try wiping data again
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


Common problem and wiping from stock recovery fixes it.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## ElectroGeek

nailbomb3 said:


> Common problem and wiping from stock recovery fixes it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


Just curious, why wouldn't cwm recovery wipe be sufficient?

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120124 ***CM7 x13thangelx Kang***


----------



## nailbomb3

ElectroGeek said:


> Just curious, why wouldn't cwm recovery wipe be sufficient?
> 
> Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120124 ***CM7 x13thangelx Kang***


Because it won't be installed after a sbf flash. You have a stock configuration that is bootlooping.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrB206

ElectroGeek said:


> Just curious, why wouldn't cwm recovery wipe be sufficient?


It is. If you wipe data before an sbf with cwm, you shouldn't bootloop. I never have when I've done it that way. But generally, if I'm SBFing, I can't get to the recovery screens (like that wonky issue with the governors and Miui), so wiping after the sbf will do the same thing.


----------



## ElectroGeek

MrB206 said:


> It is. If you wipe data before an sbf with cwm, you shouldn't bootloop. I never have when I've done it that way. But generally, if I'm SBFing, I can't get to the recovery screens (like that wonky issue with the governors and Miui), so wiping after the sbf will do the same thing.


Ok that makes sense

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120124 ***CM7 x13thangelx Kang***


----------



## Byakushiki

MrB206 said:


> It is. If you wipe data before an sbf with cwm, you shouldn't bootloop. I never have when I've done it that way. But generally, if I'm SBFing, I can't get to the recovery screens (like that wonky issue with the governors and Miui), so wiping after the sbf will do the same thing.


Actually, there are times where you can get away with just a cache wipe. I did that several times with the Froyo sbf and nothing blew up, at least to my knowledge. As long as you were on the stock blur, cache wipe should be enough.


----------



## sbnaul

Any mirrors ???


----------



## Dark Cricket

http://www.droidknows.com/showthread.php/364-Gingerbread-Full-SBF-4-5-608 mirror

Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


----------



## sbnaul

Thanks...


----------



## jhaury

ok this was a first but i finally got this to work with ubantu I think!  I was running .608 rooted and just thought i would test it so i didnt have to to thru the upgrade path to .608! I ran ubantu (did not wipe anything ) it went thru the whole process and verified and rebooted! when it came back on it still had evrything in tact that i had before sbf! i guess my first thought would be that the sbf process really didnt work? sure appeared that it did!  ive never seen that happen before!


----------



## jhaury

jhaury said:


> ok this was a first but i finally got this to work with ubantu I think!  I was running .608 rooted and just thought i would test it so i didnt have to to thru the upgrade path to .608! I ran ubantu (did not wipe anything ) it went thru the whole process and verified and rebooted! when it came back on it still had evrything in tact that i had before sbf! i guess my first thought would be that the sbf process really didnt work? sure appeared that it did!  ive never seen that happen before!


it must have worked some my phone no longer had root access but again nothing was erased! hmmm


----------



## Saichovsky

In case someone is still looking for this SBF [the megaupload link is obviously dead], here's a page I found with links for SBF files for A955, A956 and A957 phones http://sbf.droid-developers.org/cdma_droid2/list.php

Hope it benefits someone.


----------



## themib

link in op still works

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------



## fulvi0

hi i m looking for vzn 4.5.629.a956 sbf for Droid 2 Global
pls help where can i find it 

thank you


----------



## Gasai Yuno

fulvi0 said:


> hi i m looking for vzn 4.5.629.a956 sbf for Droid 2 Global
> pls help where can i find it


http://www.motorola.com/


----------



## fulvi0

hi
where can i find the 4.5.629 a956 SBF?
is not in motorola site, some leak this file?
thank you


----------



## x13thangelx

There is not one so far....


----------



## ShinobiNoMono

Hi i have milestone 2 a953 is this ok for my mobile or not?I have 2.3.4 gingerbread i think,but its not staible my wi fi is not working properly


----------



## Gasai Yuno

These devices are very different which is obvious to everyone who has ever checked the specs, so be my guest, flash it and brick your device again.


----------



## roguethunder

Hm.
Multiupload link seems to be borken, lnx.lu redirector gives a download manager file instead of forwarding when skip ad button is hit at top right.
And droidknows seems to be down/updating/garbled atm.

: / ... and me with a new logic board needing a nice SBF...


----------



## Gasai Yuno

http://sbf.droid-developers.org/cdma_droid2/list.php


----------

